# spark plug thread repair



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello again...I just have a quick question.....I have a chance to get a JD 170 with a 17hp Kawasaki motor. He said that the threads are stripped for the spark plug. Are these easily repairable or would it need a new head. He claims it only has about 100 hours or so on it so I would think it would be worth getting. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jack13man said:


> Hello again...I just have a quick question.....I have a chance to get a JD 170 with a 17hp Kawasaki motor. He said that the threads are stripped for the spark plug. Are these easily repairable or would it need a new head. He claims it only has about 100 hours or so on it so I would think it would be worth getting. Thanks for any help you can give.


Without looking at the damage to the head, it's impossible to tell for sure. Most of the time it's not difficult to install a threaded insert to correct this type of problem as long as the head is not cracked or damaged too badly.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I have not seen this machine yet. I was told that the mans son in law tried to change the plug and stripped out the threads. Thanks for the response....I didn't really even think of the head being cracked. Any idea of what size the threaded insert would be or any idea of the cost? I have seen several thread repair kits available on line. I believe this to be a single cylinder but, heck, I'm not even sure of that. Thanks again for the quick response.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most spark plugs have 14mm threads with the exception of some continental and Wisconsin engines, at least that I know of. I have never seen a Kawasaki with anything other then 14mm. 

Threaded inserts require cutting new threads slightly larger in diameter, and then installing an insert that reduces the threads back to the original size.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Most importantly, when the guy stripped the spark plug, metal shavings probably fell into the cylinder, be sure to remove all the shavings out before trying to crank it up.

Heli-coil $20
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Heli...ZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I was planning on pulling the head if I do the repair anyway and that way I can check for shavings....Thanks again.


----------

